# Harry Dabbs saddles



## AbFab (24 September 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with these saddles and what kind of saddle they are most like.  If that makes sense!  As in, what kind of saddle would be most like a Dabbs one in terms of shape?

Thank you muchly


----------



## ilvpippa (24 September 2012)

Im not sure what shape really they would be most like..but i have a dressage saddle im trying to get from out of my tack room & i love them, they are so comfy! Brilliant saddles, jsut a shame it doesnt fit said horse!


----------



## hiddentalents (24 September 2012)

Seem to be nice saddles but my horse hates them with a passion.


----------



## Ali16 (24 September 2012)

Think Jaguar meets Albion meets Black Country... 

My event saddle by Harry Dabbs Platinum is basically the Jaguar one with a different label and snazzy patent bits just for me  

I know that they are putting an awful lot of time, effort and money into developing a whole new range of saddles, from regular GPs, to pro event ones and a BEAUTIFUL new dressage one (that Edward and I are helping to design!).

Lovely saddles


----------



## AbFab (24 September 2012)

I really do like them, I just can't afford a new one and 2nd hand ones are like hens teeth! The new horse is a TRC horse and they are all ridden in Harry Dabbs saddles so it'd be great to be able to get hold of something similar. I do like albions and there are a lot of cheap 2nd hand ones knocking about. When I am rich I can have a lovely Harry Dabbs dressage saddle


----------



## Countrychic (24 September 2012)

I love my jumping one. I got it second hand. It is the only saddle we found for my hard to fit mare, it literally just dropped on to her. Only con is it's quite hard


----------



## chestnut cob (25 September 2012)

I had a Harry Dabbs Elegant, the DR saddle.  I detested it, just felt like a huge saddle to ride in (was a 17in) and I couldn't get on with it.  They have funny shaped (like bananas apparently) trees and despite having it refitted 3 times in 9 months, my horse never got on with it either so I sold it.  Have him in an Ideal Jessica now and he's far happier.


----------



## AbFab (25 September 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I'd never ridden in one before I rode at the TRC and I found it alright.  My favourite saddle is my Albion Selecta, which I'm in the process of selling, but with it being an XW I very much doubt it will fit her!  I have a wide Ideal dressage saddle at the moment, but again I think it might be too wide.  Worth a go I suppose?


----------



## 3Beasties (25 September 2012)

I've got a Harry Dabbs jump saddle that is lovely and comfy. Was only lightly used for about 12 months and now needs a new home as it doesn't fit my horse


----------



## 3Beasties (25 September 2012)

ilvpippa said:



			Im not sure what shape really they would be most like..but i have a dressage saddle im trying to get from out of my tack room & i love them, they are so comfy! Brilliant saddles, jsut a shame it doesnt fit said horse!
		
Click to expand...

What size is your dressage saddle?


----------



## Kernsy0 (14 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			I've got a Harry Dabbs jump saddle that is lovely and comfy. Was only lightly used for about 12 months and now needs a new home as it doesn't fit my horse 

Click to expand...

Hi there, do you still have yr harry dabbs for sale?
If so what size etc is it?


----------



## Britestar (14 April 2013)

I also have a nice jaguar jump saddle in need of a new home ;-)


----------



## ihatework (14 April 2013)

Old Harry dabble and new Harry dabbs are completely different. New ones have a whole range of trees to suit all back profiles, panels have had an overhaul as well. Smart saddles.


----------



## AbFab (14 April 2013)

This is quite an old post. I bought a lovely Harry Dabbs Cobra off someone on here. Loved it, mega comfy and fitted Fairy very well. Unfortunately now Fairy has had to go back it is up for sale again. Try as I might, I just can't fit my XW appy into it!


----------



## Tickersway (25 May 2016)

AbFab said:



			This is quite an old post. I bought a lovely Harry Dabbs Cobra off someone on here. Loved it, mega comfy and fitted Fairy very well. Unfortunately now Fairy has had to go back it is up for sale again. Try as I might, I just can't fit my XW appy into it!
		
Click to expand...


Are you still selling this? Can i have details? 

Also guys im selling a 17.5" brown harry dabbs variant too if anyone is looking? Its m/w fit.


----------



## Diamore (25 May 2016)

Tickersway said:



			Are you still selling this? Can i have details? 

Also guys im selling a 17.5" brown harry dabbs variant too if anyone is looking? Its m/w fit.
		
Click to expand...

Its a 3yr old thread you might struggle i think?


----------

